# MAC in Belguim ???



## Patricia (Oct 28, 2006)

hi girls, do any of you know if there's any mac stores or counters in Brussels, cos it doesn't appear on the site but i'm pretty sure there's MAC there

 

thanks in advance


----------



## sweetsugar (Nov 1, 2006)

As far as I m aware of there is NO MAC store in Belgium.
But there is one opening in 2007 in Antwerp.


----------



## missmakemeup (Jan 30, 2007)

1st March 2007 (Antwerpen)
and current summer for Brussel


----------



## sweetsugar (Mar 3, 2007)

Launch date of Barbie loves MAC in Antwerp is 15 MARCH 2007


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 5, 2007)

Yep. There's one in Antwerp. But does anyone have an address or knows where it is? I want to go, but don't want to have to drive an hour for nothing if I can't find it. So is it DEFINANTLY open right now in Antwerp? Thanks.


----------



## Jayne (Mar 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Yep. There's one in Antwerp. But does anyone have an address or knows where it is? I want to go, but don't want to have to drive an hour for nothing if I can't find it. So is it DEFINANTLY open right now in Antwerp? Thanks._

 
Yes the store is opened. 

The adress is : Schrijnwerkerstraat 21-23 - Antwerpen.


----------



## sweetsugar (Mar 19, 2007)

Went to the MAC store in Antwerp last Saturday. Really busy during the weekends, it was kinda packed. My BF kept on going about how bad the design of the place is, he said these cupboards/stands where the makeup is should be against the wall so ppl can actually pass more easily. Everybody was just all cramped together. But nobody was standing by where the brushes are. Anywayz all be all no bad because I got myself some pretty goodies ( a Barbie loves MAC blush & e/s & a Brush cleaner) and the SA were very friendly. And also general very happy because we have got a MAC store in Belgium!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 21, 2007)

^^^haha yes I'm with you, that place is way too small. Luckily I went on a weekday and not alot of people where there. But when more people did come in it was starting to get way crowded! Finally have a MAC store over here, but I'm still gonna do 99% of my shopping online because it saves me so much money.


----------



## jayleelah (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey girls,
I would like to know if those MAC MA in Antwerp have their aesthetician (sp?) diploma? Do we need it to apply at MAC Belgium ?


----------



## sweetsugar (Mar 23, 2007)

I love the area in Antwerp where the MAC store is. I think I ll try to go there once during week days maybe then its less busy.


----------



## jayleelah (Mar 30, 2007)

no answer to my question


----------



## sweetsugar (Apr 4, 2007)

Just as info: Release MAC Balloonacy in Belgium on 5th June!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 5, 2007)

JUNE 5th??? wtf? Poor European girls have to wait too long to get their hands on the new collection! Well I already ordered mine so it's on the way.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jayleelah* 

 
_Hey girls,
I would like to know if those MAC MA in Antwerp have their aesthetician (sp?) diploma? Do we need it to apply at MAC Belgium ?_

 
I think you'll get more help in the Industry forum. They will be able to help ya out. But I don't think you do.


----------



## sweetsugar (Apr 17, 2007)

Does anyone know if the Belgium store has a 'back to MAC' ?

Thanks


----------



## elspriem (Apr 18, 2007)

they told me that they're looking into it to see if it would be legal but not to count on it


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetsugar* 

 
_Just as info: Release MAC Balloonacy in Belgium on 5th June!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hmmm, I was told my the MA in Mac Rotterdam, that this was a USA only collection, the so called prom collection???? So I wouldn't be sold in Europe.....

Anyway, I've received the Balloonacy/Pandamonium quad, Golden olive & Viz-a-violet pigments and all the softsparkle eye pencils, they are so cute!!!


----------



## Jayne (Apr 24, 2007)

I called the mac store in Antwerpen last week and she said "Balloonacy will come out in the middle of may" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For Strange Hybrid and Slimshine she didn't have any idea!

Well...


----------



## Jayne (Apr 26, 2007)

strange hybrid will come out in Belgium the 5th of may


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 28, 2007)

^^Wow. Really? That's good to hear! I can see that stuff in person. Thanks.


----------



## sweetsugar (May 20, 2007)

Anyone knows if the Slimshine lipsticks are available at the Antwerp MAC store? Thanks


----------



## glam8babe (May 20, 2007)

wohoo =) my auntie lives in Brussels, Belgium! thanks girls


----------



## Jayne (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetsugar* 

 
_Anyone knows if the Slimshine lipsticks are available at the Antwerp MAC store? Thanks _

 
Yes, they are


----------



## sweetsugar (May 22, 2007)

Thanks Jayne! Really want to go the Antwerp MAC store again soon but the @#$%^ upcoming exams are holding me back :-(


----------



## Joke (May 26, 2007)

I love having a MAC store in Belgium now, this means I don't have to cross the borders everytime I like a collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I agree it can be crowded ...


----------



## Jayne (May 31, 2007)

date of release for Moonbathe in Belgium : 11/06/2007.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joke* 

 
_I love having a MAC store in Belgium now, this means I don't have to cross the borders everytime I like a collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
I agree it can be crowded ..._

 
I was *really* excited when the new MAC store openned in Antwerp too! BUT I found a closer counter to me than Antwerp. Lille, France. Weird thing is that the MAC website doesn't list this particular counter on their website. It was by pure accident that I found it. Needless to say I was really excited when I found it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Are there any Sephora's in Belgium? I gotta check.


----------



## elspriem (Jun 3, 2007)

no, unfortunately there aren't any Sephora's anywhere in Belgium


----------



## Jayne (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_BUT I found a closer counter to me than Antwerp. Lille, France. Weird thing is that the MAC website doesn't list this particular counter on their website. It was by pure accident that I found it. Needless to say I was really excited when I found it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

The corner is listed on the french website, here http://www.maccosmetics.fr/templates/door/results.tmpl 

I really love this corner too! 
And Bobbi Brown is also available there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anyway, Lille and Antwerpen are too far for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"My" MAC corner is in Maastricht, the Netherlands, this one is not too far


----------



## elspriem (Jun 9, 2007)

just a heads up: Balloonacy is available in Antwerp now


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_The corner is listed on the french website, here http://www.maccosmetics.fr/templates/door/results.tmpl 

I really love this corner too! 
And Bobbi Brown is also available there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anyway, Lille and Antwerpen are too far for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"My" MAC corner is in Maastricht, the Netherlands, this one is not too far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Well why wouldn't they put that up on the US one? That's where I do all my shopping. Oh well. I saw the BB also and I was VERY happy. When does C-Shock come out here? Or is it out yet? I have no clue.


----------



## Jayne (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Well why wouldn't they put that up on the US one? That's where I do all my shopping._

 
In fact, he is. Look here : 

http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...ults_intl.tmpl

You have to choose the France country, but Lille isn't listed if you choose by town!? I don't know why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_When does C-Shock come out here? Or is it out yet? I have no clue._

 
I don't know exactly, I know it's for the begining of July. 
In France I think that the date of release is the 5th of June, so I suppose it'll be approximately the same date for us.


----------



## sweetsugar (Jul 16, 2007)

When Flashtronic in MAC Antwerp? Is it 6th August?

Any more news about a MAC in Brussels?


----------



## elspriem (Jul 17, 2007)

I dont know when Flashtronic will be out but I bet it wont be August 6! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was at MAC last weekend and they told me C-shock will be there at the end of July (at long last)! So I'm afraid we'll have to wait at least a couple of weeks after that to get Flashtronic. I'll ask them for a more precise date next time I'm there and let you know


----------



## sweetsugar (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks! 

I m looking so much forward to this Flashtronic collection!!!!!!


----------



## elspriem (Jul 20, 2007)

no problem at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I live in Antwerp so I walk past there almost every weekend.
I'm very much looking forward to Flashtronic & Rushmetal too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Btw, Paris XL now has Smashbox available in case you're into that


----------



## elspriem (Jul 25, 2007)

C-shock is now available in Antwerp. I was told that Flashtronic & Rushmetal would be there "in a few weeks". Will keep you posted


----------



## elspriem (Aug 6, 2007)

Flashtronic, Rushmetal, Painterly and 3D are all available now in Antwerp!


----------



## medvssa (Aug 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elspriem* 

 
_no, unfortunately there aren't any Sephora's anywhere in Belgium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am fairly sure there is a Sephora in Gent


----------



## elspriem (Aug 7, 2007)

according to Sephora CS there aren't any in Belgium nor do they have plans to come here but if you have a definite address I'd be interested in it


----------



## medvssa (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I saw a Sephora shop from the bus and I made a mental note to go back to Gent to the shop. I might be wrong, now that you say that you make me doubt, but really... well, in any case, next time I go to Gent I will have a good look and let you know


----------



## sweetsugar (Aug 10, 2007)

I live in Ghent and there is no Sephora over here :-(


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 18, 2007)

Great thread.  I need to keep an eye on this.  DH may take a job with his firm in Netherlands or Belgium within a couple of years.  I would love to move back to Europe and knowing that MAC is close by makes it even better!


----------



## funga (Aug 22, 2007)

I want to renew my make up collection (all old stuff....) and I have chosen for MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yesterday I checked the pricing on the French site and I was wondering of the prices are the same in Belgium?

greetings

funga


----------



## elspriem (Aug 22, 2007)

I just checked the French website and compared prices to what I paid recently and they are definitely not the same. Most items seem to be a little more expensive in Belgium


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Aug 23, 2007)

whiieee, more belgium people ^^ (newbie) 
,i've been wanting to go have a look at the Mac store in antwerp but i'm afraid its gonna be so expensive  :s
are the prices reasonable? can someone maybe give me the basic prices there for like lipsticks ,pigments ,etc...? 
now i buy most of my stuff from the internet but damn shipping takes so long


----------



## elspriem (Aug 24, 2007)

these are the prices I paid recently: 
eyeshadow pots 14,75€
Flashtronic eyeshadows 18€
mineralize skin finishes 23,50€
lipstick 17€
gloss (depending which kind) between 15 & 16,75€
pigments 20,50€


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Aug 24, 2007)

iep thats allot :s  (especially since i'm planning a whole collection of MAC)


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 25, 2007)

Only 1 MAC and no Sephora? Why don't companies come to Belgium? I usually have to go to France or Germany to get my goodies. Well I'm sooo lucky that I am able to get my stuff through the American site. This damn exchange rate just kills us American's living abroad. Anywho that's wierd that MAC would be different prices in different European countries that use the Euro.


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Aug 29, 2007)

so... do they have the back2mac thing going on here in Belgium???

meh, i want a pro store here...and the us prices :'(


----------



## elspriem (Aug 29, 2007)

nope, no B2M here in Belgium (not in Holland either) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I asked when the store first opened and they said they'd look into it, to see if it would be legal here to have a program like that but not to count on it getting thru.

As for the pro part... I've been told that the Antwerp store would indeed become a pro store by the end of the year! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll keep you posted on developments on both topics


----------



## elspriem (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Only 1 MAC and no Sephora? Why don't companies come to Belgium? I usually have to go to France or Germany to get my goodies. Well I'm sooo lucky that I am able to get my stuff through the American site. This damn exchange rate just kills us American's living abroad. Anywho that's wierd that MAC would be different prices in different European countries that use the Euro._

 
well, at least (and at last) we're making progress... we now have MAC, Shu, Armani, Smashbox. BB should be coming to Antwerp soon too I've been told.


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Aug 29, 2007)

ah ,i hope so , would love a pro store in belgium ^^ 
antwerp is not close by but its worth a trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





btw: does anyone know if urban decay ,milani or NYX is supposed to come here?


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elspriem* 

 
_well, at least (and at last) we're making progress... we now have MAC, Shu, Armani, Smashbox. BB should be coming to Antwerp soon too I've been told. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Shu? Where? I MUST know! haha.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittiegothgirl* 

 
_ah ,i hope so , would love a pro store in belgium ^^ 
antwerp is not close by but its worth a trip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





btw: does anyone know if urban decay ,milani or NYX is supposed to come here?_

 
I think UD is only sold at Sephora. Even in the States. I live close to the French border so I shop in Lille for both MAC and Sephora. Its only about a 45minute drive for me. Plus Lille has an awesome store called Printemps which I have newly discovered and I LOVE IT!


----------



## elspriem (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Shu? Where? I MUST know! haha.
_

 
the address for Shu is:
Huidevettersstraat 38W59 
2000 Antwerpen 
tel: 03 226 53 73
it's in the little gallery about halfway the Huidevetterstraat if you know your way around Antwerp


----------



## Jayne (Sep 22, 2007)

Does anyone knows the date of release for the Matte2/Mattene collections in Belgium? 

Thanks!


----------



## sweetsugar (Sep 29, 2007)

I also wanna when the Mattene Lipsticks are coming out in MAC store in Antwerp! And also how much they cost?? Anyone??


----------



## elspriem (Oct 1, 2007)

they're supposed to give me a call when they're in - should be by the end of this week. I will keep you updated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't know the price - wouldn't they be the same as other lippies?


----------



## elspriem (Oct 7, 2007)

Matte²/Mattene & Alexander McQueen are all out in Antwerp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sorry, forgot to ask how much the Mattene lippies are and since I didn't get any I can't tell... probably around 17€ tho I suppose


----------



## Jayne (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elspriem* 

 
_sorry, forgot to ask how much the Mattene lippies are and since I didn't get any I can't tell... probably around 17€ tho I suppose_

 
yep, the price is 17€


----------



## elspriem (Oct 13, 2007)

just wanted to let you know that Laura Mercier is now available in Antwerp as well. So we now have MAC, Giorgio Armani, Laura Mercier, Shu Uemura & Smashbox.
Now if we could only find someone willing to bring Bobbi Brown, Stila & Urban Decay over here


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 18, 2007)

I gonna have to head over to Antwerp and check out Mattene in person! I can't wait. Does anyone know if/where Artdeco is sold?


----------



## Jayne (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_I gonna have to head over to Antwerp and check out Mattene in person! I can't wait. Does anyone know if/where Artdeco is sold?_

 
I've never found ArtDéco in Belgium but I think it's available (but where?). 

Anyway, I buy ArtDéco in the Douglas store in Maastricht (The Nederlands).


----------



## Jayne (Oct 27, 2007)

Antiquitease will be out at the begining of November in Antwerp (the mua told me "maybe the 5th"). 

I don't know if we're going to have just the part one (Antiquitease/Colour) or everything in the same time!? 

We'll see...if anyone has more information, it'll be really welcome


----------



## sweetsugar (Oct 30, 2007)

I m quite looking forward to this Holiday colletion!! 

Can anyone confirm when the collection will be out (part or whole)? Dont want to make a trip to Antwerp for nothing!! Thank you thank you ...


----------



## elspriem (Oct 31, 2007)

they'll notify me as soon as any of it comes in - will keep you informed


----------



## elspriem (Nov 3, 2007)

as of today Antiquitease - color (min.duos, piggies etc), Royal Assets (eye&lip palettes), Finery (ls&lg clutches) & Heirloom (brush sets) - are all available in Antwerp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Curiositease (mini sets) is expected early December... as per usual, they'll notify me... and then I'll post here


----------



## bartp (Nov 23, 2007)

*MAC belgium - antwerp: anyone going to the David Stella red carpet event?*

hi everyone,

just wondering if there are any specktra members from Belgium who will be attending the David Stella makeup event in Antwerp (on Dec. 7 or 8). It's the first time I'll be attending an event like this, I'm really curious and excited,

take care, bart


----------



## grlfrombrussels (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi,

In this topic I had read something about a possible MAC store in Brussels. So I went curious and sended a mail to MAC, and this was the answer: (I'm sorry it is in dutch)

"Hartelijk dank voor uw bericht en de interesse die u toont in MAC COSMETICS.
Er zijn inderdaad plannen om de MAC store van Brussel in februari te openen.
Deze zaak zal gelokaliseerd zijn op de Chaussée de Charleroi - Stephanieplein.
Wij hopen u binnenkort in onze nieuwe MAC winkel te mogen verwelkomen."






(It means that there is comming a store in february, in the area of the Avenue Louize)

I am so happy


----------



## bartp (Nov 29, 2007)

great news. I'm glad the rumor is true. Now , let's just hope things go Pro soon too. 
Thanks for emailing Mac and letting us know.


----------



## elspriem (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_Now , let's just hope things go Pro soon too. _

 
I've been told Antwerp will become Pro in January


----------



## elspriem (Dec 1, 2007)

as promised an update on new releases at MAC Antwerp...
they now have MetalX, Curiositease (mini-sets) & Of Beauty available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well, actually the loose beauty powders are already sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they told me they'd received too little stock for them and in a couple of hours it was all gone. However, they should get more in later... will keep you updated of course


----------



## bartp (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elspriem* 

 
_as promised an update on new releases at MAC Antwerp...
they now have MetalX, Curiositease (mini-sets) & Of Beauty available 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



well, actually the loose beauty powders are already sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they told me they'd received too little stock for them and in a couple of hours it was all gone. However, they should get more in later... will keep you updated of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks for the update.
I was in the Mac Store this morning and I got a chance to try out the Beauty Powders, and it's no wonder that they were sold out. They are unbelievable subtle shimmery powders. There's just enough color and glow to them to melt into your skin. No heavy chunks of glitter. Most people rave about Mineralize Skin Finish , but I thought these were a level higher. Same goes for MetalX. Not at all sticky or grease as you might expect for eye shadow creams... and I just don't know of any pigment that has the same intense effect without the chunks of glitter. Get to the store and get there soon, that's the only solution. It's either that or starting a petition for larger shipments to Belgium


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *grlfrombrussels* 

 
_Hi,

In this topic I had read something about a possible MAC store in Brussels. So I went curious and sended a mail to MAC, and this was the answer: (I'm sorry it is in dutch)

"Hartelijk dank voor uw bericht en de interesse die u toont in MAC COSMETICS.
Er zijn inderdaad plannen om de MAC store van Brussel in februari te openen.
Deze zaak zal gelokaliseerd zijn op de Chaussée de Charleroi - Stephanieplein.
Wij hopen u binnenkort in onze nieuwe MAC winkel te mogen verwelkomen."






(It means that there is comming a store in february, in the area of the Avenue Louize)

I am so happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wow I like the idea of a MAC in Brussels because it is much closer to me. I'm sooo excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the info. But I have no idea where Avenue Louize is!


----------



## grlfrombrussels (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Wow I like the idea of a MAC in Brussels because it is much closer to me. I'm sooo excited! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the info. But I have no idea where Avenue Louize is!_

 

I made a mistake, it's Av. louise (in french), or Louizalaan (in dutch).
This is one of the most famous shoppingdistricts of Brussels, so you can't miss it. http://www25.mappy.com/sidrSeuYpzq1o...46744&x=20&y=5


----------



## sweetsugar (Dec 3, 2007)

That's too good news! Can't wait for the opening in Brussels!!!


----------



## JustDivine (Dec 6, 2007)

Where in Antwerp can I find the Shu, GA and other similar brands??? I have not been to Antwerp before (well once when I was younger as a tourist) but now Im living in Gent and would like to go and check out the beauty....I'll be coming from Ant. Central Station.


----------



## bartp (Dec 6, 2007)

hi

All these shops are in walking distance of eachother (not more than 5 mins)
schrijnwerkersstraat 21 , antwerpen , belgium - Google Maps
Parfuma l Parfumerie & Beauty
Exclusive Giorgio Armani Makeup
Eiermarkt 31
2000 Antwerpen
"great store, great service and permanent GA make up artists to advice you, Aside from GA, they also have all the big brands"
Mac Store
Schrijnwerkersstraat 21-23
2000 antwerpen
"what can I say, always a favorite, always busy, and always something new and exciting"
Kiehls
Schrijnwerkersstraat
2000 Antwerpen
"50m accross from the Mac store"
Shu Uemura
Die Nieuwe Gaanderij W-59, 
Huidevetterstraat 34,
2000 Antwerpen
"200m away from the Mac store in a small shopping mall that connects 2 streets"
More towards the south of antwerp, you can find this store:
volkstraat , antwerpen , belgium - Google Maps
Magnoliashop
Magnolia
Volkstraat 28
2000 Antwerpen
"new store that specializes in hard to find and exclusive brands. great place to explore new stuff"
From the central station you can walk to the "groenplaats" (20 min walk) or you can take the metro to the "Groenplaats"
From there you are in walking distance of all shops. For Magnolia, you can take tram 8 from the Groenplaats (5mins by tram)
Have a great time, and watch out for your wallet, Antwerp is a great place for cosmetics shopping,
I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Just mail me if you have any questions.

Winkelstraten in Antwerpen - openingsuren, adres, sluitingsdag, telefoon



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Where in Antwerp can I find the Shu, GA and other similar brands??? I have not been to Antwerp before (well once when I was younger as a tourist) but now Im living in Gent and would like to go and check out the beauty....I'll be coming from Ant. Central Station._


----------



## JustDivine (Dec 6, 2007)

Thats a great help, thanx sooo much!


----------



## bartp (Dec 6, 2007)

More than happy to be able to help. Have a great visit to Antwerp !!


----------



## elspriem (Dec 15, 2007)

just wanted to let you all know that Stylistics is available in Antwerp now.
However, they did not get the perfume (yet)... they were kinda clueless as to whether or not it would be coming in at all.
I passed on the collection myself as I found it way too expensive... 57€ for the powder compact+ refill, 27,50€ for the sparkley powders, I didn't bother to ask about the prices for the lippies & glosses, sorry


----------



## bartp (Dec 15, 2007)

I was in the Antwerp store last week, and I asked the same question about the Stylistics fragrance. They told me it was cancelled... very disappointed of course, because it seemed to be the most eye-catching product from the Stylistics collection.... maybe there's still hope if there's some confusion  I hope they still get it, but judging from the delivery problems they had in the States we might miss out on it.

thanks for the heads up on Stylistics btw..


----------



## JustDivine (Dec 16, 2007)

Ooh I went to Antwerp yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I didnt go last week as planned; too lazy to get out of bed!

But unbeknown to me, there was a train strike yesterday, so when I got to Gent station, I had to wait over an hour for a train to Antwerp. And my toes were so cold they were about to fall off!!

I wandered along, went in a few shops, but then I realised that it was past 3, and wanted to make sure I didn't miss out on MAC before it closed! So I bypassed all the rest of the shops, vowing to come back to them!

Got to MAC...busy, but bearable. I had a lovely freelancer helping me, really sweet. I didnt even go there to buy anything; just to look! But you know that never quite works out in MAC!

Im going to America in Feb so I was gonna wait till then to stock up on MAC, but I needed to buy something now, cos I just cant wait that long!

I spent ages in there...I mean, I dropped my MAC habit a couple of years back and have only bought foundation from there in the past year. So it was a new discovery journey for me...!

Stylistics was there, but nothing that interested me or would suit my skin tone.

I got lipsticks Viva Glam VI and Shitaki

I got a 4 pan palette and Antiqued, Bronze, Amber lights and Patina. My first palette! Im very happy with them.

I kept looking around, the MA was asking if I needed anything else, I told her that of course I don't "need anything"!! And she told me that "MAC is an addiction!!"

I also got Fix+ and Plum Foolery Blush.

I wasnt keen on the holiday sets, and the brush sets were scratchy! I'd rather have the full size ones....

I left there 117 euro poorer but so much happier! And I still haventdone my proper Christmas shopping!!


----------



## JustDivine (Dec 16, 2007)

BTW, Antwerp is fab! The last time I went we didnt see that much (tourist coach tour) but the shops and the atmoshpehere is awesome!


----------



## bartp (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Ooh I went to Antwerp yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didnt go last week as planned; too lazy to get out of bed!

But unbeknown to me, there was a train strike yesterday, so when I got to Gent station, I had to wait over an hour for a train to Antwerp. And my toes were so cold they were about to fall off!!

I wandered along, went in a few shops, but then I realised that it was past 3, and wanted to make sure I didn't miss out on MAC before it closed! So I bypassed all the rest of the shops, vowing to come back to them!

Got to MAC...busy, but bearable. I had a lovely freelancer helping me, really sweet. I didnt even go there to buy anything; just to look! But you know that never quite works out in MAC!

Im going to America in Feb so I was gonna wait till then to stock up on MAC, but I needed to buy something now, cos I just cant wait that long!

I spent ages in there...I mean, I dropped my MAC habit a couple of years back and have only bought foundation from there in the past year. So it was a new discovery journey for me...!

Stylistics was there, but nothing that interested me or would suit my skin tone.

I got lipsticks Viva Glam VI and Shitaki

I got a 4 pan palette and Antiqued, Bronze, Amber lights and Patina. My first palette! Im very happy with them.

I kept looking around, the MA was asking if I needed anything else, I told her that of course I don't "need anything"!! And she told me that "MAC is an addiction!!"

I also got Fix+ and Plum Foolery Blush.

I wasnt keen on the holiday sets, and the brush sets were scratchy! I'd rather have the full size ones....

I left there 117 euro poorer but so much happier! And I still haventdone my proper Christmas shopping!!_

 

"of course I don't need anything...".... hehe, I like your sense of humor.

- waw, kicking the habit, and leaving with just 117 euro of stuff. I'm impressed. Also confused about how the hell we could kick the habit. After all the creative collections we had this year, and the holiday buzz, I thought MAC would give us a break. But no way, then you read about the collections they have planned, and we are on the edge of our seats again.

- btw, I was apprehensive about Stylistics too. I have the Mystery Powder (in Model Chic), and now I've used it, I realize it's not just a day to day powder. It's unbelievably sheer and comfortable and it gives a matte glow that is very natural. It was absolutely worth the gamble.

so, what was your secret when you were kicking the MAC habit  ?


----------



## bartp (Dec 16, 2007)

With all these nice comments about the MAC store in Antwerp, I got this crazy idea.

The store's one year anniversary in Antwerp is coming up. So how about this: are there any people in this thread interested in making an online birthday card to say congratulations and thanks for everything. I'm sure the staff will appreciate it.

What do you think? Crazy enough? 
take care


----------



## Patricia (Dec 27, 2007)

sorry to say this but need to get it off my chest:

it bugs me that i was the one that opened this thread ages ago and somebody changed the title from BELGIUM to Belguim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's so annoying to find spelling mistakes in thread titles! specially in sticky ones...


----------



## elspriem (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: MAC in Belgium ???*

another update: MAC Antwerp has the Originals collection available now. Sculpt and Shape will be coming end of Jan, as will Of Beauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: I changed the titel back to the correct spelling of BelgIUm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: unfortunately it does not correct it in the sticky


----------



## bartp (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks for the update... time to go shopping 
..
but regarding "of beauty", does that mean that the beauty powders (loose) will be available again? (I remember that they had the Of Beauty collection for one week during December, and that they disappeared from the shop because they got so few products ...I assume) .


----------



## elspriem (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_thanks for the update... time to go shopping _

 
you're very welcome... always happy to enable my fellow MAC-addicts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_but regarding "of beauty", does that mean that the beauty powders (loose) will be available again? (I remember that they had the Of Beauty collection for one week during December, and that they disappeared from the shop because they got so few products ...I assume) ._

 
yes, they should be coming in again second half of January... I'll keep you updated ... they will notify me as soon as they get in and then I'll post here


----------



## Pinko (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello,

I was wondering when the N Collection is available in Antwerp?
There 2 gorgeous MSF's I would like to buy... I believe they called 'Light Flush' and 'Warmed'....

Thanks!


----------



## bartp (Jan 11, 2008)

hi ,
so far I haven't found any official "international" launch dates. 
They just launched "the originals". They still have to launch the sculpting powders (this month). So , I assume that the N collection will either be for the last week of January of the first week of Febuary.

People from the US have been noticing changes to the launch dates. So at this moment it is still a bit of a guess. Usually they launch stuff in Antwerp the last Thursday of the month or the first Thursday of the month.

Elspriem usually has the gold medal on this forum or thread when it comes to letting us know when knew stuff is available.


----------



## bartp (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elspriem* 

 
_you're very welcome... always happy to enable my fellow MAC-addicts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks for helping to keep the addiction alive Els 



yes, they should be coming in again second half of January... I'll keep you updated ... they will notify me as soon as they get in and then I'll post here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Loose Beauty Powders, Metal-X and paint pots were the highlights of the year for me. Great to hear that they are coming back, and thanks for letting us know Els. Hope I can repay the favor one day. Take care.


----------



## elspriem (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinko* 

 
_Hello,

I was wondering when the N Collection is available in Antwerp?
There 2 gorgeous MSF's I would like to buy... I believe they called 'Light Flush' and 'Warmed'....

Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

well, unfortunately I have been told today that this collection will probably NOT come to us, nor anywhere in Europe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However, they did not have definitive info yet so things might turn out ok for us after all *keeping fingers & toes crossed*


----------



## elspriem (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_They still have to launch the sculpting powders (this month). So , I assume that the N collection will either be for the last week of January of the first week of Febuary._

 
Sculpt 'n Shape is out in Antwerp now! And so is the Authentics palette - which is really pretty actually. Unfortunately, they gave me bad news about the N collection (see my previous post) BOOO MAC!!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_Elspriem usually has the gold medal on this forum or thread when it comes to letting us know when knew stuff is available._

 
thanks for the compliment *blushes* I am getting quite familiar with some of the regular MA's there... might (just might) have sth to do with the fact that I stop by there every other week or so


----------



## elspriem (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_Loose Beauty Powders, Metal-X and paint pots were the highlights of the year for me._

 
well, for me last year was one highlight after another... firstly the opening of the store (at long last no more ordering products merely based on those dreadful online swatches but rather be able to play with testers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). I loved the Barbie & Flashtronic & Antiquitease collections (I'm a sucker for all things mineralized). I totally agree with you - those were some great additions to the line. Hopefully they'll bring back the Metal-X style shadows and make them part of the permanent line

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_Great to hear that they are coming back, and thanks for letting us know Els. Hope I can repay the favor one day. Take care._

 
no problem & no need - maybe we can have a meeting of the Belgian Specktra members someday? Like for a major collection release

By the way, Antwerp will only go Pro after the store in Brussels is opened so still a bit of waiting for that


----------



## bartp (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elspriem* 

 
_well, unfortunately I have been told today that this collection will probably NOT come to us, nor anywhere in Europe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However, they did not have definitive info yet so things might turn out ok for us after all *keeping fingers & toes crossed*_

 

mm, that's disappointing news.  When I read the launch date on M.A.C - Die Nude-Töne der N Collection mit zarter Blöße und doch bedeckend - Beauty News - COSMOTY.de I hoped we would be amongst the lucky ones to get it too. Let's hope for the best


----------



## bartp (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elspriem* 

 
_ - maybe we can have a meeting of the Belgian Specktra members someday? Like for a major collection release
_

 
sounds like a great idea. Or a birthday card for the MA's first anniversary in Antwerp.

now which collection to choose ....mmm , I'm looking forward to the crazy funky kitsch of Heatherette. (no we don't need to go dressed up  . The names of the summer collections have got me very excited too.

Super idea Elspriem. Count me in.


----------



## bartp (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm in Berlin for a few days this week for work, I'll see if the Mac Pro store there, has any details about European releases.  Just to make things even more confusing


----------



## Pinko (Jan 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elspriem* 

 
_well, unfortunately I have been told today that this collection will probably NOT come to us, nor anywhere in Europe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



However, they did not have definitive info yet so things might turn out ok for us after all *keeping fingers & toes crossed*_

 
Hi,
I have called the MAC store in Antwerp last friday and they also give me the same bad news about the N Collection.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Actually they didn't now for sure if this collection would came out in Europe. Probably only for Asia and US.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So finally I did contact the Estee Lauder Company in Brussels and they told me that this N Collection will be launched in Antwerp early februari. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









As soon as I have more information about it, i'll place it here.
Take care...


----------



## bartp (Jan 14, 2008)

hi everyone,

i have the same good news from Berlin; just popped into the store today, and they confirmed that it would be available in Europe (even though they hadn't had the update or training about it yet).  Looks like we will all be smiling with our nude lipsticks at the beginning of Febuary. They told me the new moisturizers will be out too,
and if anyone is interested in the pics of the Berlin store, I'll post them for you.


----------



## Mien (Jan 15, 2008)

As there is no thread about MAC in the Netherlands, I thought I'd post this here 'cause Dutch MAC locations were mentioned serveral times.

Just wanted to let you all know that another MAC counter openend a few months back in Utrecht, NL. It's not a Bijenkorf counter but it's Douglass. I hope Douglass will be doing more counters, I'd die if a counter would be opened in the Hague, I'd pass it by every single day! Anyway, I'll be visiting the Douglass counter next week and ask about some release dates.


----------



## Jayne (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mien* 

 
_As there is no thread about MAC in the Netherlands, I thought I'd post this here 'cause Dutch MAC locations were mentioned serveral times.

Just wanted to let you all know that another MAC counter openend a few months back in Utrecht, NL. It's not a Bijenkorf counter but it's Douglass. I hope Douglass will be doing more counters, I'd die if a counter would be opened in the Hague, I'd pass it by every single day! Anyway, I'll be visiting the Douglass counter next week and ask about some release dates._

 
Great Mien !! 

I'm so happy to find someone from The Netherlands in this thread !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm belgian but I usually do my MAC shopping in the Netherlands (Bijenkorf in Maastricht) and it's really hard for me to have the release dates 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where is " Utrecht " ?

Antwerpen is wayyyy to far for me


----------



## Mien (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Jayne! Utrecht is located very central in NL. I don't know where you live in Belgium, but it may be a good alternative for you, or just for a shopping trip. 

I went to the counter last weekend. It's location is great, when you arive at Utrecht central station you can walk directly from the stationhall into a mall: 'Hoog Catharijne'. There is a Douglass in HC, this isn't the one carying MAC. 

You can choose to leave centrall station and walk outside to Douglass or walk through HC, there are multiple exits to Vredenburg, from wich you can see the store, across the street. Once you see the store you'll easily spot the black outfits and counter of your favourite brand, you'll do a little dance for joy and your bf will laugh at you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's some differences between the Douglass and Bijenkorf counters:

-The arrangement of the cabinets/tables isn't as closed at Douglass as it is in De Bijenkorf: there's a corner shaped cabinet going from the wall to the window, and I believe 3, maybe 4, free standing cabinets in the space between the corner one, so you can easily walk past and trhough everything. In the Bijenkorf I never know where I am alowed to stand and where not.

-The douglass counter doens't have it's own check out. Once you've picked your products you'll get a basket and you can stop by the other counters/displays in the store and then pay for everything at once, you will receive your items in the plastic MAC bag, I also got some parfum samples with it.

I really love this counter and think I'll visit it more often than the Rotterdam one wich is a little closer to me. It wasn't near as crowed as that one always is. Plus I really liked the MA, she liked my MU and was intrested in what I was looking for and really did some great recommendations. 

Also I've had several MA's at Rotterdam who didn't know a single thing about MAC and it's collections, even if they had the display for a collection standing in front of them, they said they didn't know what I was talking about... ahummm...

This MA was great, she showed me some Paintpots, and when I said I didn't wanna buy a lot of them since there were PP coming up for springtime. She was excited that I knew about them and when I mentioned I ment Faffi, she was like: 'Wow, you know your stuff!!'. Then later on I asked about the N-collection, but she didn't know a realease date yet, I said I wanted the MSF's and named them, she almost went crazy and got so excited she showed me a file with all upcomming collection pics in it. Although I'd already seen everything on here, it was very nice of her to show it to me, as she wasn't allowed to. Strangly, Ididn't see anything in it about the N-collection! Wich scares me, maybe it won't be released at counters? 

*According to the MA Fafi is to be released in March* (sooner than I expected) 

I asked if there's a special day collection become availible. (as in USA it's Thursday and UK it's first Thursday o/t month) But she didn't know about a specific day but mostly it's the beginning of the month.

I emailed MAC today asking if the N-collection will be availible at both store and counters. And to get a release date, I'll keep you posted! 

Sorry this post turned out to be HUGE....


----------



## JustDivine (Jan 27, 2008)

So is the Brussels store still on track for openingin Feb? Does anyone know a date?

Im moving to Brussels in March, so I need somewhere to go and play on a Saturday!!


----------



## JustDivine (Jan 27, 2008)

Has anyone been to the MUFE store in Brussels?

Does anyone else find the lack of beauty brands in Brussels especially quite depressing? Is Belgium such a small market that it isn't worth companies branching out there?

It makes me appreciate being a Londoner!


----------



## Mien (Jan 27, 2008)

Yesterday I was @ the counter in R'dam and asked about the releasedate of the N-collection. It'll be out around the 4th of februari. However I don't know it will be exactly monday the 4th.


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Feb 1, 2008)

That's right!! From a Belgium member of my Dutch make-up and beauty forum I received the news that the N/Naked collection will be available in Antwerpen next week!

And it's about time, 'cause the collection has been out in de USA for almost a month now! But I have to say it is beautiful, I am a neutral lover so thisis great for me!! I've bought almost the whole collection including all the e/s and Msf's and they so great!! Oh....and the paint pots are gorgeous too!!!


----------



## bartp (Feb 8, 2008)

lot's of new stuff available in Antwerp guys:

- N collection color
- N collection face

but also big surprise

- slimshines
- moisturelush

have fun shopping,


----------



## Mien (Feb 8, 2008)

I was planning on getting my N-stuff today, but I just got of the phone with Utrecht and they don't have th collection yet, they *hope* they'll get it next week.

Sometimes MAC is really pushing my buttons, why can't they be clear about release dates?!

Wondering if I'm should go to another counter or if I'm gonna wait till Utrecht gets this stuff....


----------



## ka-ron (Feb 8, 2008)

the macstore in amsterdam has the N collection! everything except the 2 MSF's (light flush and warmed)


----------



## elspriem (Feb 11, 2008)

be advised that those 2 MSF's are already sold out in Antwerp. They should be coming back in by the end of the week


----------



## DigitalFaery (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi, I was just wondering if any of you knows when the new MACstore in Brussels will be open? Because Antwerp is pretty far for me and i'd rather spend the money on a MAC e/s than a trainticket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And this may be a little off-topic but where do you girls buy your MACstuff online? 
Sorry if i ask to many questions


----------



## bartp (Feb 18, 2008)

no questions are ever too much 

I haven't heard of an official opening date yet. First it was February, now it seems to be a month longer. And judging from the way the opening in Antwerp was postponed... I'm just thinking they are waiting for the necessary paperwork to get started. I'll let you know if I hear anything next time that I'm in the shop.


----------



## elspriem (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DigitalFaery* 

 
_Hi, I was just wondering if any of you knows when the new MACstore in Brussels will be open? _

 
I had the same info as Bart. So should be soon (hopefully). I do know that after the opening in Brussels, Antwerp will go Pro!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DigitalFaery* 

 
_where do you girls buy your MACstuff online? _

 
Strawberry.net has a selection of MAC and delivers to Belgium. However, you may be hit with custom's charges when ordering from them tho. Well, they do reimburse them if you ask nicely.
Otherwise Ebay - tho I have heard of a lot of fakes lately so make sure you know your stuff before bidding!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DigitalFaery* 

 
_Sorry if i ask to many questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no such thing exists as asking too many questions about our fave subject


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Feb 19, 2008)

I buy my Mac products online at the Mac onlineshop! I do have an USA shipping adress and that's essential as Mac doesn't ship outside the USA.

It takes about a week for my order to travel to my home in The Netherlands, so I have all the stuff a lot earlier then it becomes availible here!

Tomorrow I will receive my Fafi order!!! And this week I've also received all 8 beauty powder blushes & a big part of the fafi collection from a girl from Singapore:


----------



## NEnz (Feb 20, 2008)

I live in Holland and I'm really excited about the Fafi for MAC collection! 
But I was wondering: when it (finally!!!) comes out, is it better to go to the original MAC store in Amsterdam, or to one of the MAC counters like in De Bijenkorf or Douglas? Because I'm also planning on getting one of the dolls and the scarf and I'm not sure if every salespoint will be selling those.


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NEnz* 

 
_I live in Holland and I'm really excited about the Fafi for MAC collection! 
But I was wondering: when it (finally!!!) comes out, is it better to go to the original MAC store in Amsterdam, or to one of the MAC counters like in De Bijenkorf or Douglas? Because I'm also planning on getting one of the dolls and the scarf and I'm not sure if every salespoint will be selling those._

 
I'm not sure if every counter will sell the dolls and scarf, just to be safe I would go to the Mac store at the Heiligenweg in Amsterdam.

But I think you have to be quick!!! But the dolls are very cute, I've received them today and they are great!!!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 27, 2008)

Any knews about the date of release for the Fafi collection in Benelux? 

Maybe the 1st Thursday in march? 

TIA


----------



## elspriem (Feb 28, 2008)

I asked when I was in the store last Saturday and they weren't sure... their best guess was March 8 but could be a week later as well. Beauty powder blushes will be later in March, around the 22nd. And we'll have to wait for Viva Glam VI SE until April.
Soon as I have definite info (ie they call me when collections come in), I'll post it here


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Mar 1, 2008)

Fafi is out today in The Netherlands!!! Members of my forum went to the Amsterdam and Maastricht Bijenkorf and bought everything they liked!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also in the Amsterdam Bijenkorf the Beauty Powder blush collection and Strobe collection was out, which is very early since it isn't even out in the USA....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So it's a good Mac day here in The Netherlands!!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Has anyone been to the MUFE store in Brussels?

Does anyone else find the lack of beauty brands in Brussels especially quite depressing? Is Belgium such a small market that it isn't worth companies branching out there?

It makes me appreciate being a Londoner!_

 
Sorry so late for a reasponse but I have been to the MUFE in Brussels. They have alot of products and I think there is a beauty center on the second floor. I'm really not sure what is up there. I'm guessing they train up there? Anyways its okay. Small of course.


----------



## elspriem (Mar 4, 2008)

Fafi is out in Antwerp as is Strobe. If you're after the dolls, I advise not to wait seeing as they have very limited stock available! I forgot to ask abt the scarf so no idea if they have it (same with the tote bag). However, they did pack my haul into a cute Fafi shopping bag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Beauty powder blushes will be in store later this month (will keep you all posted on that). Oh, and those of you still holding out hope for the loose bp to come back in, can give up - unfortunately they will not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And before I forget a word of advise - if you get one of the Fafi paint pots, have them open it in store for you. I got 4 of them yesterday and had a hell of a time opening the lid on 3 of them. There have been complaints about that in the US but ours seem to have the same problem


----------



## Mien (Mar 7, 2008)

I had an appointment @ Amsterdam tuesday for Fafi and was very surprised to see the Beauty Powder Blushes and aswell. They didn't VivaGlam VI SE yet. After my appointment in the store I also went by the Bijenkorf counter and I could not believe my eyes, they were selling the Fafi dolls!!! I went all the way to the FS instead of my regular counter because they were not to get the dolls... weird huh? Anyway I just spended 350,- mostly on Fafi, but I'm really loving the BPB's, I got 2 but I would buy them all if I could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elspriem* 

 
_And before I forget a word of advise - if you get one of the Fafi paint pots, have them open it in store for you. I got 4 of them yesterday and had a hell of a time opening the lid on 3 of them. There have been complaints about that in the US but ours seem to have the same problem_

 
When I checked out at the store they opend the pp's for me. 'My' MA asked the help of a male MA, but eventually this cute, little asian MA was the only one who managed to open them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Such a doll!! It's weird though, I don't recall having that problem opening Delft or Artifact...


----------



## bartp (Mar 8, 2008)

hi everyone, I just read something about Heatherette only being available in Harrods.  ... Sounds scary... if the distribution will be that selective, it has me wondering if they will launch Heatherette in Antwerp or Holland.  Has anyone heard any gossip?? thanks


----------



## JustDivine (Mar 9, 2008)

Its Selfridges actually, and there are just 2 in the UK! I don't know about European distribution though.....


----------



## Mien (Mar 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_hi everyone, I just read something about Heatherette only being available in Harrods. ... Sounds scary... if the distribution will be that selective, it has me wondering if they will launch Heatherette in Antwerp or Holland. Has anyone heard any gossip?? thanks _

 
That scared me too!! I'm really falling in love with the look of this collection, but I forgot to ask about it when visiting the MAC store last week, I'll try to give 'em a call this week. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## elspriem (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mien* 

 
_When I checked out at the store they opend the pp's for me. 'My' MA asked the help of a male MA, but eventually this cute, little asian MA was the only one who managed to open them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Such a doll!! It's weird though, I don't recall having that problem opening Delft or Artifact..._

 
apparently it is a problem that's specific for the fafi paint pots. it's been reported here as well as in the us


----------



## elspriem (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_hi everyone, I just read something about Heatherette only being available in Harrods.  ... Sounds scary... if the distribution will be that selective, it has me wondering if they will launch Heatherette in Antwerp or Holland.  Has anyone heard any gossip?? thanks _

 
I know for sure they're expecting the collection in Antwerp in April. Will keep you posted when I have an exact date


----------



## bartp (Mar 10, 2008)

Fabulous news, thanks very much. In the store they were checking release dates a few weeks ago, and Heatherette wasn't on the list. All the other collections, even Naughty Nauticals were already on the list. Combine that with the news about the selective distribution in the UK, and it made me suspicious they would be skipping it in other countries too.

I look forward to it. It's real party makeup with a crazy twist... luv it 

as for the paint pots, I had the same twisted wrist when I was opening Soft Ochre. I guess they want to prevent any form of drying.

Thanks Els, April is going to be a Hot Pink month, super.


----------



## elspriem (Mar 12, 2008)

for those of you waiting for the opening in Brussels: I just read the following on femistyle

M.A.C. Cosmetics opent nieuwe winkel in Brussel 
Het Canadese cosmeticabedrijf M.A.C. (Make-up Art Cosmetics) opent half april een nieuwe winkel in onze hoofdstad. Na Antwerpen is dit de tweede vestiging op Belgische bodem die een make-up paradijs opent met een professionele en degelijke ontvangst. Net als alle andere M.A.C. boetieks ter wereld zal ook deze winkel over een prive-make-up ruimte beschikken. Zo vinden er onder meer bruidsessies en make-up consultaties plaats. De visie van M.A.C. is duidelijk: wanneer een klant de boetiek binnenstapt, moeten alle zintuigen geprikkeld worden. 

M.A.C. werd wereldwijd beroemd met professionele cosmetica, waarbij het merk steeds de nieuwste make-uptrends op de catwalk onthulde. 

Vorig seizoen werkte M.A.C. mee aan 200 modeshows in steden als Milaan, New York, Londen en Parijs met ontwerpers als onder andere Roberto Cavalli, Emanuel Ungaro, Bottega Veneta en Veronique Branquinho. 

De nieuwe winkel zal half april openen op de Charleroisesteenweg 9, 1000 Brussel.


----------



## JustDivine (Mar 12, 2008)

About time...what a delay!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elspriem* 

 
_for those of you waiting for the opening in Brussels: I just read the following on femistyle

M.A.C. Cosmetics opent nieuwe winkel in Brussel 
Het Canadese cosmeticabedrijf M.A.C. (Make-up Art Cosmetics) opent half april een nieuwe winkel in onze hoofdstad. Na Antwerpen is dit de tweede vestiging op Belgische bodem die een make-up paradijs opent met een professionele en degelijke ontvangst. Net als alle andere M.A.C. boetieks ter wereld zal ook deze winkel over een prive-make-up ruimte beschikken. Zo vinden er onder meer bruidsessies en make-up consultaties plaats. De visie van M.A.C. is duidelijk: wanneer een klant de boetiek binnenstapt, moeten alle zintuigen geprikkeld worden. 

M.A.C. werd wereldwijd beroemd met professionele cosmetica, waarbij het merk steeds de nieuwste make-uptrends op de catwalk onthulde. 

Vorig seizoen werkte M.A.C. mee aan 200 modeshows in steden als Milaan, New York, Londen en Parijs met ontwerpers als onder andere Roberto Cavalli, Emanuel Ungaro, Bottega Veneta en Veronique Branquinho. 

De nieuwe winkel zal half april openen op de Charleroisesteenweg 9, 1000 Brussel._

 
Can someone translate into english? Thanks.


----------



## JustDivine (Mar 15, 2008)

It basically is a press article that MAC the Canadian Cosmetics Company is opening a shop in the capital, Brussels, meaning that you no longer have to go to Antwerp.
There will be a private room for bridal sessions and consultations/makeovers like other MAC stores. 
(Skipping all the talk) the store will open mid April at 9, Chaussee de Charleroi


I went there today just to check, and indeed, the store is covered by a black board which says "MAC Coming Soon" so I am now genuinely excited. Looks like quite a small shop though, and you know its gonnna be VERY busy because its at Louise, and well, its the only one in Brussels!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 16, 2008)

^^^^ Thank you sooo much! I'm super excited now because Brussels is much closer to me than Antwerp! So only a few more weeks if it indeed opens in April AND on time! Sooooooo excited!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 20, 2008)

It true ladies!!!! MAC is indeed coming to Brussels. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I just had to see it for myself so yesterday I went to take a look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














I wish it was alittle closer to the Grand Place area but beggers can't be choosers!


----------



## elspriem (Mar 23, 2008)

beauty powder blushes are now on counter in Antwerp


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 31, 2008)

Any news on the Eurisotcrats (sp?) collection?


----------



## bartp (Apr 1, 2008)

hi, Heatherette and Dress camp should be available at the end of this week. ( April 4). Maccosmetics.co.uk already has the Euristocrats online, and I believe the Euristocrats lipsticks will follow shortly after Heatherette. (btw, I already tried Saint Germain and it's a wonderful opaque soft pink, I' must not sure how similar it is to Melrose Mood from Heatherette)


----------



## medvssa (Apr 3, 2008)

ooh, danger! I live very close to Brussels!

And I must get Barcelona Red and Ramblas Red because I am from Barcelona 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (any excuse is good for more red lipsticks, haha)


----------



## bartp (Apr 3, 2008)

and yes.. the countdown for the Brussels store seems to have started, appartently it should open within 14 days.. that's what I heard yesterday...


----------



## elspriem (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_hi, Heatherette and Dress camp should be available at the end of this week. ( April 4). Maccosmetics.co.uk already has the Euristocrats online, and I believe the Euristocrats lipsticks will follow shortly after Heatherette. (btw, I already tried Saint Germain and it's a wonderful opaque soft pink, I' must not sure how similar it is to Melrose Mood from Heatherette)_

 
Euristocrats lippies are out now. Dress Camp is expected late April/early May


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 5, 2008)

Heatherette is in Antwerp, I was there today. They had all dressed up in Heatherette gear and pinned American flags on.....!!

The collecton doesnt impress me tho...

Brussels is opening on the 25th or 27th of April. I know this cos me fav MA is moving to work there.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_(btw, I already tried Saint Germain and it's a wonderful opaque soft pink, I' must not sure how similar it is to Melrose Mood from Heatherette)_

 
Saint Germain and Melrose Mood are very very similar. So close in fact I'm thinking about selling my Saint Germain.


----------



## elspriem (Apr 12, 2008)

Dress Camp is out now in Antwerp


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 23, 2008)

Any news on the new store?


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 23, 2008)

I posted this earlier, but the MA who I know in Antwerp is moving to work there, and told me the 25th or 27th.

Soooo its getting close!! Although I haven't been near Louise this week so I don't know that it hasn't already opened....I think I'll call and find out!


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 23, 2008)

It can't be 27th cos that's a Sunday...


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 23, 2008)

I called up the store today and they said its next Wednesday.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_I called up the store today and they said its next Wednesday._

 
Thank you so much!


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 27, 2008)

ACTUALLY
I went past on Sat and it was OPEN!! The girl I spoke with obv didn't know what she was talking about...I was on my way to the gym, but ended up spending over an hour in the store instead!

Much better than Antwerp...bigger, brighter and better IMO. They have Heatherette also......I walked out having spent 210 euro!!


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh and its NOT a Pro Store....


----------



## elspriem (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Oh and its NOT a Pro Store...._

 
as I've been told, Antwerp will go Pro now soon - and as long as there isn't another FS store opening, Brussels will not go Pro


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 28, 2008)

Well I was told January=Pro...I dont know if she meant January just gone, or next yeear....


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_ACTUALLY
I went past on Sat and it was OPEN!! The girl I spoke with obv didn't know what she was talking about...I was on my way to the gym, but ended up spending over an hour in the store instead!

Much better than Antwerp...bigger, brighter and better IMO. They have Heatherette also......I walked out having spent 210 euro!!_

 
Wow!!! Sooo excited! I think I may go there tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to see Dazzleglass in person. 

Anyone know when Dazzleglass is coming out in Europe?


----------



## elspriem (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Well I was told January=Pro...I dont know if she meant January just gone, or next yeear...._

 
the way they told me is that there will always have to be a regular FS store as that's MAC's policy. Guess we'll just have to wait and see - there are always so many conflicting stories circulating, even coming from the MAC SA's


----------



## elspriem (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Anyone know when Dazzleglass is coming out in Europe?_

 
I was told that Dazzleglass will be released here after Naughty Nauticals (mid to end May)


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 28, 2008)

At the moment they just have Heatherette which is good actually because it's already been out a while in Antwerp so I thought they wouldn't bother with it here.

I believe the next collections are NN and Mineralised Foundation loose(should be this week!)....I think Dazzleglass might come later.

It's exciting though....go check it out!!


----------



## bartp (Apr 28, 2008)

I received the same remark a few weeks ago.

The sales assistants told me it would be January... so that means, postponed again until the beginning of 2009... if the information is true of course.


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elspriem* 

 
_the way they told me is that there will always have to be a regular FS store as that's MAC's policy. Guess we'll just have to wait and see - there are always so many conflicting stories circulating, even coming from the MAC SA's_

 
Sorry that was prob really confusing! She told me that *Antwerp* is/will go Pro in January.....like I said, I dunno whether thats 2008 or 2009!!
Bur for now Brussels will be FS only, not Pro


----------



## bartp (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_ACTUALLY
I went past on Sat and it was OPEN!! The girl I spoke with obv didn't know what she was talking about...I was on my way to the gym, but ended up spending over an hour in the store instead!

Much better than Antwerp...bigger, brighter and better IMO. They have Heatherette also......I walked out having spent 210 euro!!_

 
Keep the feedback on Brussels coming , guys and girls. It would be fun to compare the two and see how people react to the difference in service, shopping atmosphere and the shop itself. Sounds interesting.

I thought they were having the Launch party this Wednesday /april 30.. maybe that's where the opening-confusion came from


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 28, 2008)

You have to be a bit patient with them though, they don't really know the prices of anything....they're still getting used to their new surroundings!!
But they're friendly....service is good and you can choose from an MA in 3 different languages!!

I dont think all the e/s testers were out though....and I'm not sure if Royal Hue Shadestick is disc but they didn't have that either. I think by this weekend everything will be in place! But it was lovely....just spacious and a nice atmosphere.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 30, 2008)

Well I was going to wait until Dazzleglass was released but I don't think I can wait that long! LOL.


----------



## Aurynn (May 3, 2008)

I so have to get my butt to either Antwerp or Brussels. Getting a friend to get some things isn't going to do it anymore.
Can't believe the store in Antwerp opened like a couple of months after I didn't study there anymore.


----------



## thelove4tequila (May 8, 2008)

I headed over to the new store in Brussels and it was very nice! Naughty Nauticals and Dazzleglass was already out, so I was very happy about that! I also noticed the new loose foundation. I have no clue if they have been released already since I didn't really pay any attention to those. Anyways the MAs were very nice and helpful. I love it!


----------



## Aurynn (May 16, 2008)

I'm just back from a trip to the Antwerp store. Nice store, a tad small though (apart from me there were only 3 customers and 2 MA's and it was a bit tight to pass through from the eyeshadows to blushes). 
Very nice MA's though. Mine was Caroline and she was very friendly and helpful without pushing anything. 
And she told me that there's a new store opening in Knokke next year! That's great for when I'm home in Oostende 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ooh, and I nearly forgot to tell you guys what I got: 
- Sheertone blush in Peaches (a rec from Caroline for my green eyes)
- Ricepaper e/s
- Bare Study pp
- Mutiny pigment (just fell in love with it)
- 224
- 242


----------



## Aurynn (May 31, 2008)

Long time since Ive been on Specktra.
Does anyone of you have an idea when the Cool Heat collection comes out in Belgium?


----------



## JustDivine (May 31, 2008)

Neo Sci Fi is out next week...I checked with the MA today.

Cool Heat will prob be July...


----------



## elspriem (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Neo Sci Fi is out next week...I checked with the MA today.

Cool Heat will prob be July..._

 
Neo Sci Fi is on counter (since last Sat) in ANtwerp and is selling out fast! The yellow np as well as Magnetic Fields are gone already.

Solar Bits & Tendertones are also available


----------



## JustDivine (Jun 11, 2008)

Yep it is in Brussels since last Weds along with Tendertones and Solar Fields came in on Sat....


----------



## sweetsugar (Jun 24, 2008)

When will Future Earth be out yet?


----------



## bartp (Jun 24, 2008)

Future Earth has already been available in Antwerp for a week or so now. (along with Tendertones, neo-sci fi and solar field)

be quick ... the volcanic ash scrub is going out of the stores fast


----------



## sweetsugar (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info!!

Oh I m so not updated anymore with the exams happening and also dont have time to go to bxl nor antwerp.

I wanted to buy the volcanic ash but this most be sold out by now, all the LE in antwerp go sold out too fast.


----------



## sweetsugar (Jul 11, 2008)

Another question: when is Sonic Chic coming out in Belgium? Is it true it is the 21st July?


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 11, 2008)

Well a couple of weeks ago I went there on a saturday (Brussels) and specifically asked for Cool Heat. A girl there went and checked with the manager who said "next week" being the first week in July.

When I went the following week, two different MAs looked at me like I was from another planet. They said they knew nothing about it, hadnt heard of it at all, and they were due to go on training for the autumn collections at the end of July. She insisted that all they had was neo sci fi, and then september collections next. In think she thought i was making it up. I told her that it was out already across Europe, and on the French, German and UK websites. Still the blank look.

Anyway, my good time MA called Antwerp who said they were getting it but it would be delayed. 

In any case, i went back home to London and got it there. Sometimes I wonder about that Brussels store...I mean they havent got a clue half the time and everything is ALWAYS delayed!!!


----------



## sweetsugar (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah I just went to the Brussels store this afternoon to check what they have but nothing really interesting. So I asked the SA when the Sonic Chic collection is coming out and she said the 21st but I didnt really trust it, I dont know why ... just a feeling, seems like too soon?! The SA was really friendly though.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 11, 2008)

But why do u think its too soon? All the July collections are out everywhere in Europe already, inc Sonic Chic


----------



## sweetsugar (Jul 11, 2008)

oh really? it is because before all Euro collections seems to come out one month later than the US collections, they are available at the UK website but not the French one. Maybe it is correct what she told me and will be out the 21st, hopefully anyway


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 11, 2008)

M·A·C Cosmetics | Sonic Chic


----------



## sweetsugar (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah it says 'Bientôt disponible' so means it will be available soon or means it is out of stock? Last weekend I was in Paris and it was not out yet but the SA there said they will be in a couple of days.


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 11, 2008)

oh ok, i didnt look closely! well....good luck. I find MAC over here so frustrating......


----------



## sweetsugar (Jul 11, 2008)

me too, very very frustrating to find out anything about any product or collection or whatever :-(


----------



## romaquillage (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_Well a couple of weeks ago I went there on a saturday (Brussels) and specifically asked for Cool Heat. A girl there went and checked with the manager who said "next week" being the first week in July.

When I went the following week, two different MAs looked at me like I was from another planet. They said they knew nothing about it, hadnt heard of it at all, and they were due to go on training for the autumn collections at the end of July. She insisted that all they had was neo sci fi, and then september collections next. In think she thought i was making it up. I told her that it was out already across Europe, and on the French, German and UK websites. Still the blank look.

Anyway, my good time MA called Antwerp who said they were getting it but it would be delayed. 

In any case, i went back home to London and got it there. Sometimes I wonder about that Brussels store...I mean they havent got a clue half the time and everything is ALWAYS delayed!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's a bit true that some of them doesn't know a lot of the coming collection, and it seems like we (the customers) are the ones who are informing them!!!
But other than that, all the MA in the Brussels MAC are soooooo nice and friendly, and really give great advices, not just selling the stuffs!!!
That's y I really admire them for that!!! Especially I'm always there coz I live just 5 minutes away!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Newayz, my frequent MA (MAC Bxl) told me that the collection "NEW VIEW/ELECTRO FLASH/SONIC CHIC" will be out this JULY 21st, but unfortunately, it's a holiday!!! So we can only have a peek on them on the 22nd of July (Tuesday) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope this helps!!!


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 15, 2008)

True, they're v sweet and lovely no doubt.

But like you, I always seem to be giving them info about stuff! So much so that they keep telling me I should apply to work there. But alas, I'm leaving for good next week!


----------



## romaquillage (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_But like you, I always seem to be giving them info about stuff! So much so that they keep telling me I should apply to work there._

 
Oooh!!! so ur a MA too?
btw where in bxl r u?


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 15, 2008)

LOL I'm certainly not! I have had experience in beauty and makup cos I worked in a department store in London. I'm actually in European Law! But I'm also a beauty journalist, lol.

I live in Woluwe St Lambert and I work close to Madou


----------



## romaquillage (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_ But alas, I'm leaving for good next week!_

 





 Ooooh... lesser MACaholics people again in Belgium


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 15, 2008)

LOL sorry about that. I'll be rejoining the London MAC fans!


----------



## romaquillage (Jul 23, 2008)

ATTENTION - ATTENTION 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The *SONIC CHIC* - *NEW VIEW* - *ELECTRO FLASH* Collection 
are out in the BRUSSELS MAC STORE !!!!

Go check them out... they are all soooo gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and they are also LE so go and get them while they are still *HOT*


----------



## romaquillage (Jul 23, 2008)

Is the MAC Brush #189, a LE (Limited Edition)here in Belgium? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I was wondering, coz my MA here in BXL MAC Store told me that it's a LE, but on YT (youtube), a makeup guru that works in a MAC Store in the US specifically said that it's a Permanent.
So I'm a bit confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can any MA here in Belgium plz comment on this?

THANKS in advance


----------



## JustDivine (Jul 23, 2008)

You won't find any MAC MA's on here!!

I don't think Specktra has quite reached them yet!!

I would take their info with a pinch of salt. It is rarely correct. They told me they weren't even getting the Mineralized collections or Cool Heat. Shows you how much they know.


----------



## sweetsugar (Aug 27, 2008)

Does anyone know if they have the #180 brush for sale in Antwerp or Brussels?


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetsugar* 

 
_Does anyone know if they have the #180 brush for sale in Antwerp or Brussels?_

 
I saw it in Brussels about 2 months ago.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_You won't find any MAC MA's on here!!

I don't think Specktra has quite reached them yet!!

I would take their info with a pinch of salt. It is rarely correct. They told me they weren't even getting the Mineralized collections or Cool Heat. Shows you how much they know._

 
I agree, the MAs here don't know too much sometimes. I just play dumb now if I know more info than them.


----------



## romaquillage (Aug 28, 2008)

Mostly every country has launched the CULT OF CHERRY and OVERRICH Coll.!!!
But unfortunately here in Brussels, they still don't have it :'(


----------



## elspriem (Sep 8, 2008)

CoC and Overrich are both on counter now in Antwerp & Brussels


----------



## Pinayfrench (Sep 15, 2008)

I am planning to go to to Brussels for the store in Chaussée de Charleroi. Is it a MAC store?


----------



## Pinayfrench (Sep 15, 2008)

Does anyone know if they still have the Electroflash and New View Collections? And, when is the new collections coming in?


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JustDivine* 

 
_You won't find any MAC MA's on here!!

I don't think Specktra has quite reached them yet!!

._

 

i told the girls in Antwerp about specktra and one said she knew it but .. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i agree that some of them are completely unaware of stuff they should know 
,its weird that i can give them more info on new collections etc most of the time .


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Sep 21, 2008)

does anyone know if the lustre twins are going to be available here?
the guy who works in the mac in antwerp said they werent going to get them :s
i was sooo upset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BUT the guy was really friendly , i hope to see him everytime i go there because it seems like it are always other people when i go ..


----------



## romaquillage (Oct 5, 2008)

The* EMANUEL UNGARO* Collection is now in the *MAC BXL* !!! 












*BUT*









They don't have the CCB _Crushed bougainvillea_!!! The M.A.'s said that it was *cancelled for BELGIUM*...  and really, that *SUCKS*











 coz here in Belgium, not only they *don't apply the BACK2MAC program*, MAC here doesn't give any pigments samples, eventhou we buy sooooo much stuff =(, we also don't get all the other collections that were or will be out in the other countries!!! *
we are always forgotten*!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











​


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Oct 5, 2008)

i feel your pain


----------



## romaquillage (Oct 6, 2008)

*



Collections in MAC BXL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
* Overrich
* Emanuel Ungaro
* Suite Array
* Sheer Minerals
* Mineral Collection (Permanent)​


----------



## chirufus (Oct 11, 2008)

MAC store at the Wijnegem Shopping Center
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Hi everyone,
I live near that shopping center... and during my last visit there, couldn't believe my eyes...It will be open soon. It's on the ground floor near entrance number.  I think and hope maybe for the "Flair shopping Day" 19/10/2008 

A SA from the store in Antwerp told me that they will change to a pro shop in January of 2009... but I'm not sure if it's true.


----------



## Inge1902 (Oct 25, 2008)

The MAC store in Wijnegem will open on Thursday 30 October.


----------



## chirufus (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks to let us know. 
I was there today but  still closed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I defiantly go back on Thursday.


----------



## sweetsugar (Oct 27, 2008)

When will the Manish Arora collection be out in Belgium?


----------



## romaquillage (Oct 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetsugar* 

 
_When will the Manish Arora collection be out in Belgium?_

 

Sorry dear but the answer will be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*"NEVER"*




I asked it to the MA's here in BXL and they even phoned Antwerp to be sure, and the answer is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*NO*


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Oct 27, 2008)

uhu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was sooo sad about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




do you think they still have some in France? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## chirufus (Oct 31, 2008)

The shop is open at Wijnegem Shopping Center 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Adoring Carmine Brush set will be available from Monday 3 November.

That will be my next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Pinayfrench (Nov 1, 2008)

I bought the Manish Aurora Collection in France. It is exclusive at Rue de Faubourg St. Honoré only. You cannot find it anywhere else.


----------



## Aurynn (Nov 18, 2008)

Can't wait to get my share of Adoring Carmine. A friend of mine went to inform for me (I actually planted the seeds of MAC-addiction with her... hehe) and they only have two kinds? The face brushes and one kind of the other ones (don't know if they're eye or basic brushes)?


----------



## Aurynn (Nov 20, 2008)

Update on MAC Antwerp:

Available now are:
Adoring Carmine (no eye brush set though according to my friend)
Passions of Red


----------



## romaquillage (Nov 21, 2008)

MAC BXL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (available)

- ADORING CARMINE :
  * Red lips
  * Pink lips
  * Neutral lips
  * Eye brush set
  * Face brush set
  * Basic brush set

- Holiday Collection
  * 4 Eye palettes
  * 3 Lip palettes

- Red She Said Collection

- Enchanting Vermillion Collection


----------



## chirufus (Nov 29, 2008)

The little darling sets, Charming Garnet Glamour Basics Kit and the fall/winter trend bags are out in Belgium


----------



## Lotte (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi,

Can someone tell me if the people at the Brussels MAC store speak dutch well ?
I live near Brussels but my French is horrible, but I always want some advise when I buy make-up...

Thanks !
Lotte


----------



## elspriem (Dec 5, 2008)

when I went, there were SA's fluent in Dutch, French and English so I wouldnt worry too much


----------



## chirufus (Dec 6, 2008)

The Metal Urge collection is out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw it today in the Mac store in Antwerp.


----------



## romaquillage (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chirufus* 

 
_The Metal Urge collection is out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw it today in the Mac store in Antwerp._

 
Same in the BXL MAC Store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The MONOGRAM Collection is out now in BXL MAC Store also


----------



## CedriCCentriC (Feb 10, 2009)

To the Pros out there... I was told at the MAC Bxl store that they weren't allowed to give the Pro Discount anymore on limited editions products from the looks. Now I know from the past that they don't do discounts on Christmas eyeshadow palettes, sets and selected exclusives (and ofcourse VivaGlam); but now on the looks aswell???

What's up with MAC Benelux? Already no back-to-MAC in Belgium and now this too!!!


----------



## Aurynn (Apr 28, 2009)

I was wondering, can you buy the perm eyeshadows in pan-form at the store in Antwerp?


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Aurynn* 

 
_I was wondering, can you buy the perm eyeshadows in pan-form at the store in Antwerp?_

 

yes you can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ^^


----------



## bartp (Apr 29, 2009)

sure, the Pro store in Antwerp has plenty


----------



## Aurynn (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_sure, the Pro store in Antwerp has plenty _

 
They turned pro? I didn't know that. Awesome


----------



## sweetsugar (Nov 25, 2009)

Ik heb ergens gelezen dat er heel binnenkort een MAC store zal openen in Gent. Weet er iemand soms waar ergens??


----------



## chirufus (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh ja nog niets van gehoord en ik was maandag nog in de mac shop in wijnegem, zij hebben me niets verteld en normaal vertellen ze zo'n nieuwtjes wel. Ben daar een zeer vaste klant.


----------



## sweetsugar (Nov 25, 2009)

Ik had het gelezen hier: Lushious Beauty  Blog Archive  MAC pops up in de Bijenkorf in Den Haag

Ik woon in Gent dus ik ben zeer benieuwd waar het zal zijn


----------



## bartp (Nov 26, 2009)

jep,.. die komt er aan.
Een eerste hint van de officiële aankondiging was hier al te vinden :
Lushious Beauty  Blog Archive  MAC pops up in de Bijenkorf in Den Haag


----------



## sweetsugar (Nov 26, 2009)

ik had het ook gelezen op lushious beauty, weet ge soms waar die MAC winkel in Gent zal zijn ?


----------



## sweetsugar (Dec 16, 2009)

Gelezen op het Nieuwsblad online: opening MAC in Gent vanaf 15 februari 2010 in de Brabantdam. Yes!!


----------



## Lotte (Dec 19, 2009)

Spijtig dat het niet vóór de eindejaarsfeesten nog opening was ...

Was het maar al zover !


----------



## Aurynn (Feb 10, 2010)

Zijn er nog nieuwtjes over de MAC store in Gent?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 17, 2010)

Iemand al geweest ?? Spijtig dat het geen pro store is .. 
Heb dringend een nieuw pro pan palette nodig !


----------



## sweetsugar (Feb 27, 2010)

Nog niet geweest naar de nieuwe MAC winkel in Gent. Ik ben aant wachten op de nieuwe collecties Spring Forecast en Mineralize Duos. Weet er iemand wanneer die precies beschikbaar zijn?


----------



## Lotte (Mar 18, 2010)

Geen idee...

Ik plan midden april een shopping trip naar de nieuwe winkel in Gent ! Ben benieuwd.


----------



## Pannekoek (Jun 5, 2010)

Ben er al eens binnengesprongen maar ik ben niet lang gebleven, het was nogal druk. De store zelf vind ik wel niet zo groot :/ 
Volgende week passeer ik bij MAC en zou graag o.a. iets van die pret a papier collectie kopen. Weet iemand of die in Gent nog te koop is? Of is die allang uitverkocht?

En hoe doe je dat precies met lipstick en oogschaduw swatchen? Ik las hier al dat het erg onhygiënisch is om die op je lippen te testen maar op je handen/arm is toch even erg?


----------



## chirufus (Sep 22, 2010)

VIVA GLAM FALL 2010 will be available on 8 October


----------



## chirufus (Sep 22, 2010)

VENOMOUS VILLAINS will be available on 9 October


----------



## Aurynn (Nov 3, 2010)

Any news on when A Tartan Tale will be out in Belgium?


----------



## chirufus (Nov 8, 2010)

The first part of the collection came out last Saturday


----------



## Jishin (Nov 12, 2010)

Ik vind dat er echt een MAC store in Limburg moet komen.. Altijd eerst naar Hasselt moeten, om dan nog langer dan een uur op de bus richting Maastricht te zitten is ook niet alles.


----------



## Kleinee (Oct 16, 2013)

Zitter er hier geen Belgische mac meisjes meer?


----------



## chirufus (Oct 19, 2013)

Toch wel! Ik ben enkel niet meer zo actief, kom meestal enkel even snel voorbij om iets op te zoeken of te lezen.


----------



## Kleinee (Oct 20, 2013)

doe ik ook wel vaak hier eerlijk gezegd


----------



## Jishin (Mar 6, 2014)

Jishin said:


> Ik vind dat er echt een MAC store in Limburg moet komen.. Altijd eerst naar Hasselt moeten, om dan nog langer dan een uur op de bus richting Maastricht te zitten is ook niet alles.


  Mijn gebeden zijn aanhoort, haha! Er is eindelijk een MAC Store in Hasselt.


----------



## Kleinee (Mar 6, 2014)

Jishin said:


> Mijn gebeden zijn aanhoort, haha! Er is eindelijk een MAC Store in Hasselt.


ja!!!  super goed nieuws! ik kon het niet laten om er al eens lang te gaan :$


----------



## Jishin (Mar 6, 2014)

Kleinee said:


> ja!!!  super goed nieuws! ik kon het niet laten om er al eens lang te gaan :$


  En, hoe was het? Is het de moeite?


----------



## Kleinee (Mar 6, 2014)

Het is nog een redelijke grote winkel eigenlijk. Alles was nog zo heel netjes natuurlijk  Ze hebben wel het volledige assortiment daar te koop maar natuurlijk niet te pro producten zoals in Antwerpen. En op dat moment was er ook veel volk aan het werk, maar ik veronderstel dat dit kwam doordat de winkel nog niet lang open was.


----------

